
A New Front – Can the Pentagon do business with Silicon Valley? - prostoalex
https://story.californiasunday.com/military-tech-silicon-valley
======
thephyber
Posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10244714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10244714)

